
Alexa reduces speech recognition errors by 20% with semi-supervised learning - melling
https://venturebeat.com/2019/03/20/amazon-alexa-scientists-reduce-speech-recognition-errors-by-20-with-semi-supervised-learning/
======
melling
Direct link to the published paper:

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1901.02348.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1901.02348.pdf)

